# Where Are Their Teeth?



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi there,

Any info here would be great.

Basically I've had 5 RB's now for just under a year and have watched them grow from tiddlers to the 5" that they are now. I've patiently waited for their teeth to protrude their lips, but I can see nothing. I even fished them out at one point just to make sure they had teeth (and they have).
Now, I've just visited my LFS and they have a shoal of 5 x 5" RB's all showing their teeth. Had a bit of a chat with the owner and explained that mine were pretty much the same size, but not showing their teeth. He explained to me that the 5 he had instore were part exchanged and he was pretty sure that the previous owner live fed them. He asked what I fed to mine. I told him that I kept them on Prawn, Chicken and beef. Chicken and beef being a treat every now and again. He told me that it would be the bone in the live food that would help with tooth growth. This actually did make a bit of sense, but I was just wondering what opinion and info folks here would have on the matter.

Is there anything that I can do to help with tooth growth or would live feeding be the only way to go?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

They never fully show as they are hidden behind the lips, and they dont possess the necessary muscle groups to smile. Piranhas replace their teeth like crocidilians, and shed one quarter of them at a time (IE bottom left, and then top right or another section) and they grow back a few days later.

Bones would wear teeth down, and I would never take advice from your LFS again if thats what you were told. Its possible that the fish in the LFS are many years older, and the live feeding stunted their growth... just because they are similar size, doesnt mean they are the same age.

The only way would be cutting / removal of the lips... which is just cruel and ignorant.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Sure, I hear what you're saying. Thanks for the reply!

Every now and then I can see a tooth appearing over the bottom lip. At first I thought their teeth were starting to grow, but they seemed to disappear as quickly as they appeared. The ones I saw in the shop this afternoon were really noticeable. I'd read that feeding live will stunt growth, so I'd agree with your theory on that one.

As for cutting lips... well, I won't be doing that.


----------



## Titus (Dec 1, 2014)

Your local store is keeping them in bad water, when I had ammonia they were always showing teeth (bottom row) and had their mouths open wide.

Walk away from that store, business is business, hobby and passion are something else.

Do not feed them bones, they are not pitbulls.

If your fish are in good health, now that should be your main concern.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for your input Titus.

I've had them for nearly a year now and watched them grow. I've done my absolute best to keep them in good health and they've been an absolute pleasure. I wouldn't intentionally do them any harm, so I'll just carry on with them as I have been. Although, they're behaving a little strangely today. It's almost as thought they're a little restless with each other. I've noticed one has a little nip. Never seen them like this before. Water should be fine. Only did a 25% change a couple of days ago.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

A test kit is a valuable tool to have...

How big is the tank and what are you using for filtration?


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a test kit and was just contemplating testing the water.

I have the Juwel 260 and been running a Fluval 406 since setting up.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume thats 260L which is about 70 gallons. Odds are you are going to need to upgrade at some point, or get rid of some fish.

I started with 5 in a 75, and am now down to 2. I think its because the last ones paired off to breed and ate the others defending the territory.


----------



## Robert_The_Doll (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes, that's right. 260L. I'm looking to move up to the 350L in the future and go for the Fluval FX6.

I started off with 8 at first, but due to the nature of the beast 3 of them got eaten and I got left with 5. Its been that way now for the last 8 months. They seem pretty well content with each other. Only this evening they started acting a little strangely. They seemed to have calmed down now, but with a little moment here and there. I'll be knocking their light out shortly, so hopefully that should do the trick. I tested the water and everything was fine there.

How do yours get along with there being only 2 of them?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

The remaining 2 get along fine.... but like I said I suspect they are a breeding pair, just havent laid any eggs yet.

They are well fed, and still ate the other ones up pretty good


----------

